# Salter and plows available in Tri-state area



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Have available 2 pickups with spreaders and blizzard 810s, 1 dump truck with spreader and blizzard 8611 and a 2 pickups with 10' western plows. Can also bring more trucks and shovelers. Willing to travel anywhere in NJ, NY, PA, CT, VT. Drivers and trucks ready to leave on a moments notice. Call anytime 732-991-0756


----------



## Pert Snow (Jan 5, 2009)

how far are u from Long Island


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Pert Snow;704957 said:


> how far are u from Long Island


depends what part of LI were talking... Im 45min south of GWB, Takes about 2hours to Riverhead... If there big work and snow traveling isnt an issue at all...


----------



## Roland_Allen (Jul 14, 2009)

*I have work in NJ, PA, and DE*

Looking for subs e-mail me to set up a meeting at [email protected]


----------

